# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Post good NW European food

## ratchet_fan

A region rarely discussed when it comes to food except negatively. Post dishes that challenge the stereotype.

Swedish meatballs

Good Rye/pumpernickel bread with good butter


Good smoked salmon and gravlax

Semla

----------


## Jovialis

I forget the name of the pub, but this was supposed to be some of the best fish and chips in London. Which I am a big fan of.

----------


## Angela

Cornish cream tea: warm homemade scones, cold clotted cream and jam.



Irish Soda Bread:


Full English Breakfast, minus the beans, although I wouldn't be able to face it until at least 11 AM. (I really like beans, even baked beans,but theirs are too watery, too bland.)

----------


## Cato

Shepherd's Pie


https://www.cucina-naturale.it/wp-co...epherd-pie.jpg
Inviato dal mio POT-LX1T utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## ratchet_fan

Sunday Roast

----------

